# 2005 NBA Mock Drafts



## tdizzle

*2005 NBA Mock Drafts*

*NBADraft.net* _(June 27, 2005)_

*DraftExpress.com* _(June 27, 2005)_

*DraftDaily.com* _(June 27, 2005)_

*HoopsHype.com* _(June 27, 2005)_

*Yahoo.com* (Dan Wetzel) _(June 27, 2005)_

*InsideHoops.com* _(June 26, 2005)_

*RealGM.com* _(June 26, 2005)_

*CollegeHoopsnet.com* _(June 26, 2005)_

*Fanball.com* _(June 24, 2005)_

*HOOPSWORLD.com* _(June 24, 2005)_

*Clippers.com* (Ralph Lawler) _(June 24, 2005)_

*DimeMag.com* _(June 24, 2005)_

*CBSSportsLine.com* _(June 23, 2005)_

*JustBBall.com* _(June 23, 2005)_

*ESPN.com* (Chad Ford) _(June 22, 2005)_

*EliteDraft.net* _(June 22, 2005)_

*FOXSports.com* (Frank Burlison) _(June 22, 2005)_

*SportsNetwork.com* _(June 22, 2005)_

*CNNSI.com* (Marty Burns) _(June 20, 2005)_

*NBAwire.com* _(June 10, 2005)_

*SportingNews.com* (Sean Deveney) _(June 1, 2005)_




> *tdizzle's Lottery Mock Draft Muncher*
> 
> *1) Andrew Bogut* _(84 Points)_
> NBAD - 1st, DE - 1st, DD - 1st, ED - 1st, IH - 1st, HH - 1st
> *2) Marvin Williams* _(78 Points)_
> NBAD - 2nd, DE - 2nd, DD - 2nd, ED - 2nd, IH - 2nd, HH - 2nd
> *3) Deron Williams* _(69 Points)_
> NBAD - 3rd, DE - 3rd, DD - 3rd, ED - 4th, IH - 4th, HH - 4th
> *4) Chris Paul* _(67 Points)_
> NBAD - 4th, DE - 4th, DD - 4th, ED - 3rd, IH - 5th, HH - 3rd
> *5) Gerald Green* _(56 Points)_
> NBAD - 6th, DE - 5th, DD - 10th, ED - 5th, IH - 3rd, HH - 5th
> *6) Danny Granger* _(46 Points)_
> NBAD - 9th, DE - 7th, DD - 7th, ED - 7th, IH - 7th, HH - 7th
> *7) Raymond Felton* _(45 Points)_
> NBAD - 5th, DE - 13th, DD - 5th, ED - 6th, IH - 6th, HH - 10th
> *8) Channing Frye* _(44 Points)_
> NBAD - 8th, DE - 8th, DD - 8th, ED - 8th, IH - 8th, HH - 6th
> *9) Andrew Bynum* _(30 Points)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBAD - 16th, DE - 6th, DD - 6th, ED - 10th, IH - 16th, HH - 8th
> *10) Martell Webster* _(27 Points)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBAD - 7th, DE - 10th, DD - 11th, ED - 14th, IH - 10th, HH - 11th
> *11) Antoine Wright* _(20 Points)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBAD - 11th, DE - 11th, DD - 13th, ED - 11th, IH - 11th, HH - 13th
> *12) Yaroslav Korolev* _(15 Points)_
> NBAD - 12th, DE - 20th, DD - 12th, ED - 12th, IH - 12th, HH - 12th
> *13) Joey Graham* _(14 Points)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBAD - 13th, DE - 9th, DD - 34th, ED - 9th, IH - 17th, HH - 15th
> *14) Charlie Villanueva* _(13 Points)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBAD - 10th, DE - 23rd, DD - 29th, ED - 21st, IH - 13th, HH - 9th
> 
> *Others:* S. May (11), H. Warrick (9), F. Vazquez (6), R. McCants (4), F. Garcia (2), R. Ukic (2)
> 
> *Mock Drafts Used:* NBADraft.net _(NBAD)_, DraftExpress.com _(DE)_, DraftDaily.com _(DD)_, EliteDraft.net _(ED)_, InsideHoops.com _(IH)_, HoopsHype.com _(HH)_
> 
> _June 27, 2005_


----------



## Hollywood

Out of all those IYO which is the most credible?
And is Marvin Williams returning to UNC?


----------



## jdg

Hollywood said:


> Out of all those IYO which is the most credible?
> And is Marvin Williams returning to UNC?


I personally think DraftCity does a really good job with their mocks, with NBADraft.net and InsiderHoops.com close behind. Hoopshype is the worst mock draft of the major sites.

And with Marvin Williams, I'll give you my prediction in... 4-5 hours.


----------



## Hustle

I don't know draftcitys history, but I like their picks best at this point.

One glaring problem I see with all of the other mock drafts is how they boosted Deron Williams so high based on 3 great minutes of play. I think Felton is easily a much better talent, and I am an Illini fan.


----------



## kamego

Draftcity is the best year round that I have seen. I would only take their first round projections though. No one can project what happens in the NBA's 2nd round because it's crazy.


----------



## Hollywood

So do you guys think it is pretty much a lock that Marvin is coming out now?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Lakers get Felton in NBADraft.net's and if Draftcity's was updated we'd get Williams.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Damian Necronamous said:


> Lakers get Felton in NBADraft.net's and if Draftcity's was updated we'd get Williams.


There not going by team need right now anyways, so those players would be gone in there real mock IMO.


----------



## jazzy1

Draftcity has really stepped up their game . I think they are the best mock out there. 

Nbadraft.net seems alittle off. The other guys don't make any sense. 

Gonna be alot of busts in this draft. Only 4-5 real good players gonna come out. The better players will be the 3-4 year college guys. 

Shelden Williams is gonna be a very good pro. Taft is Wilcox like in game and mindset, the pg's are all overrated Paul, Williams, Felton and Jack, from a talent standpoint. 

Gerald Green is gonna be a star. Charlie V is gonna be solid. Frye is gonna be a good bigman. 

This isn't a draft in which teams should be reaching. 

Bogut has a real Gasol like feel to him.


----------



## DownUnderWonder

It seems stupid though that most of them have the nets taking a swingman in the draft when they really need big men/or a combo forward. stupid.


----------



## J Pops

> So do you guys think it is pretty much a lock that Marvin is coming out now?


I dont htink marvin has made anythign offical yet but IMO i think marvin will be in the NBA next year. coming off winning a national championship in the college ranks there isnt much for marv to do. i believe that marv's game is at a point wehre it no longer needs polishing in the college and that if he stays another year in UNC taht'll just be toying with the other college palyers. if marvin does decalre i could see him as a top three pick and a definite prospect to chalenge bogut for the first pick this coming summer.


----------



## jadakiss_25

DownUnderWonder said:


> It seems stupid though that most of them have the nets taking a swingman in the draft when they really need big men/or a combo forward. stupid.


That's because they aren't doing the picks based on team needs yet until the draft lottery. Because until then, they won't know where teams actually will be in the draft. They really won't even know on the day of the draft because of all the trades that could/should happen.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*My Mock......
LINK *


----------



## CoolJ7777

http://www.NBA-Draft.blogspot.com


----------



## rapsfan4life

CoolJ7777 said:


> http://www.NBA-Draft.blogspot.com



God tell me that is old, if not than it deserves to be wiped off the planet for its horrible stupidity :dead: :dead: :dead: :dead: :dead: :dead:


----------



## MAS RipCity

I think DraftCity and NbaDraft.net need to start doing their mocks for need now. Draft City has Felton going #5 to Portland..... :whoknows:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

MAS RipCity said:


> I think DraftCity and NbaDraft.net need to start doing their mocks for need now. Draft City has Felton going #5 to Portland..... :whoknows:


they should do it by teem needs, if nfl mock sites can get 3-4 full rounds then NBA mock sites should as well since its only 2 rounds.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

MAS RipCity said:


> I think DraftCity and NbaDraft.net need to start doing their mocks for need now. Draft City has Felton going #5 to Portland..... :whoknows:


They do that once the picks are set. Makes sense doesnt it?


----------



## PilgrimPride

DraftCity is great with thier prediction it's just to bad the Celtics are stuck in the middle of the first round we need a true impact player. Euro players scare me a little.

Go Green from the Rising Sun -Yokosuka, Japan - Colin Grant


----------



## shrixer78

They all look pretty good to me, but looks like Draft Daily is the only one with any faith in Hodge. So I like them  

Why does the draft have to be so freakin' far away???? I want it over and done now!


----------



## superdude211

Ethier Insidehoops.com is joking or the writters are on crack 



> 7. Toronto - Sean May (6'9 260,PF)





> 16. Toronto - Hakim Warrick (6'8 220,SF)


WHAT?


----------



## superdude211

*Mock Draft: Matt Lawrence*



> *4. New Orleans Hornets *
> 
> *Sean May, PF, North Carolina*: May bolstered his draft value with a clutch performance in the national championship game. If Jamaal Magloire does decide to sign elsewhere, the Hornets frontcourt will be in major disarray. May has the talent to come in and average around 10 PPG and 6 RPG right away.


This had to be the worst Mock Draft pick ever Sean May is good but definetly not #4 Good

PS: He has the Raptors passing on Gerald Green at 7 and letting him drop tp New York at 8

Who is this Matt Lawrence guys and why is he putting this crap out

http://sportsline.com/nba/story/8506520


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Mock Draft: Matt Lawrence*

the biggest question is, even if may is top 5 material(no way in hell he is in my opinion) why would the hornets take him? we're stacked with west,brown,lampe,birdman,vroman at the PF position.


----------



## lanigan34

NBADRAFT.NET is ok once they update it with team needs.


----------



## BrettNYK

http://ownthedraft.com

Own The Draft is a good website. It was up in 2003, but got shut down for some reason after the 2003 Draft and missed the 2004 Draft. But now it's back up again.


----------



## superdude211

> 3. Portland Chris Paul 5-11 175 PG Wake Forest So.


http://nbadraft.net/index.asp?content=mock2005

Why they already have a young PG in Telfair


----------



## onetwo88

Insidehoops.com is the most credible mock draft on that list.

80% of the sites on that mock draft list are run by fans from message boards.

hoopshype is run by someone who doesn't even live in north america, he lives in europe


----------



## agoo

Last season, nbadraft.net was the most accurate I believe. Draft City has the best profiles and is good for your personal arm chair scouting, however, last season my mock draft was more accurate than theirs, and I only hit on six or eight picks.


----------



## Premier

DraftCity is dead. Everyone (minus Prerak Shah) has left to their own website (which is essentially DraftCity; same content and basically, the same layout):

DraftExpress.com


----------



## Giddensfor3

http://www.elitedraft.net


----------



## celtsb34

www.nbadraft.net 

this is easily the best draft website. They update it, they have team needs, they have rumors


----------



## Darkwing Duck

They also have Felton going 13.

Any likelyhood of that?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

LMAO at Ralph Lawler's Mock Draft. He clearly hasn't done his homework. He has Bogut going at 3 to Portland, Green dropping to 7 and the Hawks taking Paul. That's not to mention Granger dropping to 12 and Martynas going at 5. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04

http://sportsline.com/nba/draft/mock

Matt lawrence must be an idiot, he has Sean May at no 4, Andriuskevicius at 5, and mccants at 12, Salim at 29. Acutally upon closer inspection all three of them are pretty stupid.


----------



## Flava_D

Out of curiousity, did anyone have a reasonably accurate mock? I'd have to doubt it


----------



## agoo

I have a feeling that a lot of people did well on the first five, number twelve, and that was probably it. Though, I nailed 53.


----------

